# Poll: Did your sexless marriage improve?



## strange_bound (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wondering if your sexless marriage did eventually live up to your sexual expectations after a turning point, presumably due to improved communication with your W/H. If you were forced to come to a compromise which ultimately kept you unsatisfied, please shed some light on the matter.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, when I got divorced.


----------



## strange_bound (Feb 27, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not yet. Been working at it way too long!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine improved. Maybe in part due to better communication but mostly because he stopped looking at porn all the time.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Somewhere between not really and no-- I voted not really.


----------



## strange_bound (Feb 27, 2012)

Well things have definitely improved since my wife and I started communicating better. But no improvement at all on the sex front


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I voted yes. In mater of fact she wakes me up in the middle of the night to have sex. But this change just started not all that long ago. It has been about a month now of every day. Just worried that all of a sudden it will go back to 0. I am almost afraid to post a good update because it has been years of crap and only one month of change. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/41148-update-my-marriage.html


----------



## strange_bound (Feb 27, 2012)

I read your thread CrazyGuy - you didn't provide enough psychological insight into why your wife changed, but I think she may have had an emotional awakening. I'm glad things are working out for you 

My story unfortunately isn't as happy as yours... yet 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/40791-my-wife-asexual.html


----------

